# 112 ملف تعليمي للصيانة فيديو



## عاشق الروح (25 ديسمبر 2008)

_السلام عليكم

اخواني وجدت 12 ملف لتعليم الصيانة وخطواتها والفريون وانواعه

اعجبوني فقمت برفع ملفين منهم والبقية تأتي ان شاء الله​_
اولا) ميكانيزم حركة الهواء في الثلاجة المنزليةللتحميل

http://depositfiles.com/files/1g1sa4r43

2) طريقة غسيل ملفات التريد وصيانتها

للتحميل

http://depositfiles.com/files/j3ybf6rvb

ولا تنسونا بصالح الدعاء

ولا تبخلوا علي بآرائكم


----------



## bobstream (25 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي على المجهود


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (26 ديسمبر 2008)

منتظرين المزيد من الفيديوهات وياريت الاخوة كلهم يبعثوا شروحات بالفيديو لانها طريقة اوضح واسهل وبارك الله فيك اخي...........:56:


----------



## عاشق الروح (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*الفريون*

السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخواني علي المرور الكريم 
هذا ملف اخر عن الـــفريون وانواعه 

والله من وراء القصد
http://depositfiles.com/files/ultgc0ddq

وهذا اخر لطلمبات التفريغ Vacuum Pump Maintenance

http://depositfiles.com/files/85jczuhet

واخر للــــ Control

http://depositfiles.com/files/7qgqlcurb


----------



## عاشق الروح (30 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني 

مجددا اخواني نكمل الحلقات التعليمية

هذا ملف اخر لصيانة مواتير وحدات المناوله

اعجبني جدا

اسال الله ان ينال اعجابكم وان انال من ورائه دعواتكم

اليكم الرابط

http://depositfiles.com/files/agm5ccbpc
وابقوا علي اتصال فهناك المزيد كل يوم


----------



## الصقرالمصري (2 يناير 2009)

*الله ينور ياهندسه*

بارك الله فيك وزادك من العلم الوفير 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (2 يناير 2009)

*مستنين المزيد.............عاجل*

نحن ننتظر المزيد منك موفق باذن الله ...................:56:


----------



## عاشق الروح (4 يناير 2009)

شكرا لكما علي المرور الطيب الكريم

جزاكما الله خير

اليكم ملف آخر عن الــــــــFrozen Evaporators

للتحميل
http://depositfiles.com/en/rmv/0950768370664134


----------



## عاشق الروح (4 يناير 2009)

عذرا اخواني تم كتابة الرابط خطاء

هذا الرابط الصحيح 
http://depositfiles.com/files/mswojzlzb


----------



## عاشق الروح (4 يناير 2009)

عذرا اخواني تم كتابة الرابط خطاء

هذا الرابط الصحيح 

http://depositfiles.com/files/mswojzlzb


----------



## عاشق الروح (5 يناير 2009)

*فلنكمل سويا*

هذه مجموعة الــــ Tech Tip

ممتازة لتعليم كيفية التعامل مع الدوائر الكهربية
هي عبارة عن 12 ملف فيديو تعليمي صغيرة االحجم​

http://depositfiles.com/files/be5l8u6yt
http://depositfiles.com/files/yglcctr8u
http://depositfiles.com/files/v1qcpco3v
http://depositfiles.com/files/eflmffke4
http://depositfiles.com/files/btn7dvgjx


----------



## عاشق الروح (18 يناير 2009)

وهذا ملف اخر فكرة عمل التكييف وكيفية حركة الهواء في انواعه المختلفة

ارجوا ان ينال اعجابكم

http://depositfiles.com/files/mkotxatqc


----------



## عاشق الروح (18 فبراير 2009)

وجدت علي الـــ youtube 

46 محاضرة في التكييف تشرح منذ بداية انتقال الحرارة وطرقها

وتنتهي بالتصميم وحسابات الاحمال 

كل محاضرة ساعة كاملة

فهذا هو الكورس الكامل لمعهد (INDIAN INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY)

وان شاء الله اقوم برفعها لكم كاملة مع بيان كيفية تحملها من علي الـــyoutube

ولكن لا تحرمونا من ردودكم المشجعة
ودعواتكم القيمة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق الروح (21 فبراير 2009)

لا احد يرغب في المشاركة؟


----------



## karamhanfy (21 فبراير 2009)

*112 ملف تعليمي للصيانة فيديو رد*

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عاشق الروح (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخي لمرورك الطيب

ان شاء الله انتهي من ترتيب الاجزاء اليوم

وغدا تكون بين ايديكم
شكرا


----------



## اشرف الملاحظ (4 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور جدا على كل هزه الجهود ونتمنى المزيد للتميز شكرا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (6 مارس 2009)

غدا دي كانت يوم 26-2 من اكتر من اسبوع
الكلام جميل وحلو ولازم يكملللللللللللل دول 112 
ربنا يقويك واحنا وراك بأذن الله


----------



## عاشق الروح (8 مارس 2009)

يا عم زيكو شوية تشجيع بس

حاضر يا سيدي:9:

وبعدين والله كان المقصود 12 بس

شكرا لمرورك الكريم

وشكرا اخي اشرف


----------



## عاشق الروح (9 مارس 2009)

*خاص لزيكو تكييف*

اهوه يا سيدي الكورس كامل من الـــمعهد الهندي 
46 محاضرة مرفوعة علي اليوتيوب
ممكن تنزلهم علي جهازك
عن طريق برنامج الــــــــrealplayer 11

او عن طريق الـــــIDM 5.15 

او عن طريق اي برنامج بيحمل من اليوتيوب

بس في موقع ممتاااااز 
اسمه

www.Keepvid.com 

هتلاقي في المرفقات طريقة التحميل منه 

وهتلاقي العناوين الخاصة بالمحاضرات

ممكن تتفرج عليها علي اليوتيوب
او تحملها علي جهازك
بس متنساش اخوك

عاشق الروح بصالح الدعاء

وتقبل اعتذاري اخي زيكوا
لانشغالي الشدييييييد

وشكرا لمشاركتك الجميلة والمحمسة
جزاك الله خير



​
اخوك
هشام ابوهاشم


----------



## usa2020ma (31 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررر جداااااااااا


----------



## azou55 (26 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم مشكور يا اخي في الله


----------



## الركض مع الريح (11 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي على هذه الملفات واذا امكن اريد عمليه تركيب السبلت مصوره فيديو برابط سهل التحميل(لان اكثر الروابط الي لكيتهه تحميلهه معقد)وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## الركض مع الريح (11 مايو 2009)

يااخي هذي الروابط صعبة التحميل
ولم افهم كيفية تحميلها وشكرا لجهودكم


----------



## egy_silver (11 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الحبيب ونفعك الله بما فيه سعادة الدارين واسكنك الفردوس الاعلى


----------



## عاشق الروح (11 مايو 2009)

egy_silver قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الحبيب ونفعك الله بما فيه سعادة الدارين واسكنك الفردوس الاعلى


اخي EGY-SELVER

طيبك الله بعطر المحبة في القلوب 

جزاك الله خيرا عن اطيب واكرم مرور 

امين اللهم اجمعنا واياكم علي حوض نبيه (ص)

اخي الركض مع الريح

فقط حاول مساء وهتلاقي الملافات يتم تحميلها بلا مشاكل

وان شاء الله اجيب الملف المطلوب

وسبب الرفع علي الروابط DEPOSITFILES

انهااسهل كثير في الرفع عليه وخاصة مع ضعف سرعة النت وكثرة التقطيع

وهو افضل من الرابيد شير
وغير محجوب في كل البلاد العربية تقريبا
اخواني

azou55&usa2020ma

شكرا لمروركما الكريم
اخوكم 
م/ هشام ابوهاشم


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (12 مايو 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير اخي وانشاء الله ما يضعلك تعب


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (12 مايو 2009)

أخى الكريم عاشق الروح جزاك الله خيراً عن هذا العمل الطيب والله انه حقاً مجهود رائع وكم الإستفادة منه ان شاء الله كبيرة جداً، طيب الله ثراك واسكنك فسيح جناته ، بالله عليكم لا تنسونا من الدعاء بظهر الغيب


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (12 مايو 2009)

أخى الكريم عاشق الروح لقد ظننت انك وضعت اللينك الخاص بهذه المحاضرات على الـ YouTube ولكنى أخذت اسم المعهد من مشاركتك الطيبة وبحثت على الـ YouTube فوجدت اللينك الخاص بهذا الموضوع لذا اردت ان اضع هذا اللينك لمن اراد أن يقوم بتنزيل هذه الملفات على اجهزتهم بنفسهم ، لذا بالله عليك لا تغضب لوضعى هذا اللينك ، فأنا أعلم هذا مجهودك ولا ينبغى لأحد أن يسلبك حقك فى الشكر والتقدير وأنا أول الشاكرين والمقدرين لمجهودك الرائع وإنما فقط أردت التسهيل ، جزاك الله خيراً وسامحنى إن أخطأت بوضع هذا اللينك
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=E2DA184A2E479885&search_query=INDIAN INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY&page=1


----------



## hammhamm44 (17 مايو 2009)

very thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss:75: 4 your


----------



## عاشق الروح (18 مايو 2009)

علاء عبد الونيس قال:


> أخى الكريم عاشق الروح لقد ظننت انك وضعت اللينك الخاص بهذه المحاضرات على الـ youtube ولكنى أخذت اسم المعهد من مشاركتك الطيبة وبحثت على الـ youtube فوجدت اللينك الخاص بهذا الموضوع لذا اردت ان اضع هذا اللينك لمن اراد أن يقوم بتنزيل هذه الملفات على اجهزتهم بنفسهم ، لذا بالله عليك لا تغضب لوضعى هذا اللينك ، فأنا أعلم هذا مجهودك ولا ينبغى لأحد أن يسلبك حقك فى الشكر والتقدير وأنا أول الشاكرين والمقدرين لمجهودك الرائع وإنما فقط أردت التسهيل ، جزاك الله خيراً وسامحنى إن أخطأت بوضع هذا اللينك
> http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=e2da184a2e479885&search_query=indian institute of technology&page=1



اخي العزيز 
علاء

بل انا من يجب ان يتقدم لك بالشكر والترحاب

جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك المتميز وعلي اخلاقك الراقية 

اخوك م/ هشام ابوهاشم


----------



## alaa_84 (18 مايو 2009)

تسلم يا برنس على الشغل الجميل ده


----------



## apo_mosa (10 يونيو 2009)

*ألف شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر*

جزاك الله كل خير و يغفر لك و لوالديك:14:







لا تتخيل كل الناس ملائكة فتنهار أحلامك ،،
ولا تجعل ثقتك بهم عمياء ،، لأنك ستبكي يوما على سذاجتك
نحن أسرى لهويتنا الخاصة نعيش في سجن من إنشائنا


----------



## magdygamal_8 (11 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد عامل هزاع (11 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jamal_air (13 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## jamal_air (13 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير*

أتمني أن تختار موقع أخر لتحمل عليه لان هذا الموقع يجعلنا ننتظر طويلا لكي نقوم بالتحميل
من الاحسان أن تقوم برفعها على http://www.4shared.com
لتبقي هذه الملفات رهن الاشارة

بارك الله فيك في أنتظار ذلك​


----------



## midonagi (1 يوليو 2009)

ياريت والله يا عاشق الروح يبقى كتر الف خيرك


----------



## قاسم2000 (1 يوليو 2009)

شكور على هذة المعلومات


----------



## علي الكويتي (23 يوليو 2009)

روعه وياليت فيديو لانها افضل طريقه للشرح


----------



## زين العابدين_حسين (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مـــــــــــــــــــــشــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## عادل الساعدي (2 نوفمبر 2009)

لمادا هدا التعقيد في تحميل البرنامج ياعاشق الروح


----------



## حسان عدنان (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر ......جزاك الله كل خير .....مجهود رائع عاشق الروح


----------



## majdy82 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

حاولت على مدار اسبوع لتنزيل الروابط....ولكن ...لم استطيع

اخى الكريم حاول ان ترفعها على موقع اخر
و شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## محمد البلال (10 نوفمبر 2009)

برنامج ممتع حفظك الله


----------



## سبزيرو (13 نوفمبر 2009)

Wonderful


----------



## إبن رشد (27 نوفمبر 2009)

وافر الشكر


----------



## mikle (28 نوفمبر 2009)

شكككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## captainhass (28 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاكم الله خير ياأخى


و لكنى خلال بحثى وجدت مجموعة كبيرة من فيديوهات الصيانة عمليا

و هى تتجدد باستمرار على الرابط التالى

الرابط
http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/ref_aircon.php
​


----------



## احب رسول الله (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك

موضوع يستحق التقييم


----------



## عاشق الروح (8 أبريل 2010)

captainhass قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزاكم الله خير ياأخى
> 
> ...






باسم الله ما شاء الله 

رابط قوي جدا
شكرا للاضافة


----------



## حسن-12 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## المساعد 1 (15 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*​


----------



## nofal (17 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------

